# does relative sponsor (489) takes more time for processing than State sponsor.



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi

I have 60 points and submitted EOI in july.I had to two options ,either state or relative.I heared that relative takes more time in processing.So i applied for South Australia on 2nd sep.still I have not recieved their result.as per their condition i also unchecked the relative sponsor option.

Now i think if would have gone with relative sponsor i must have recieved invitation.

i am so much worried..what should I do?i am telecom engineer,Is it so that relative cases more time than state??


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Anny1 got PR under relative sponsor...after intoduction of Eoi


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

I think the processing time takes longer now.. good luck


----------



## jotnow (Apr 11, 2012)

ACS +ive, IELTS L8 R6.5 W7 S7.5 points 60 EOI submitted on 15th Sep 2012, Invitation received on 1st OCt 2012. Case officer assigned 5th of November. CO requested for some documents to be submitted within 28 days. 

I think this is pretty good processing time for S489.


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi jotnow
Congrats co is assifned to u.
Did u apply through relative or state
if state then which one
thanks


----------



## jotnow (Apr 11, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi jotnow
> Congrats co is assifned to u.
> Did u apply through relative or state
> if state then which one
> thanks



Hi Anil,

thanks... I applied through relative, they are from Adelaide, SA.

regards,


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

I believe now aftr introduction of eoi they r giving equal importance to relative cases as earlier they used to give more riority to state sponsorship


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

hi
can you please send me your number
thanks


----------



## jotnow (Apr 11, 2012)

*489 Granted*



jotnow said:


> ACS +ive, IELTS L8 R6.5 W7 S7.5 points 60 EOI submitted on 15th Sep 2012, Invitation received on 1st OCt 2012. Case officer assigned 5th of November. CO requested for some documents to be submitted within 28 days.
> 
> I think this is pretty good processing time for S489.




489 visa granted on 23rd November 2012


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

hi
congrats


can u please tell the list of documents you uploaded for relative sponsor 489 visa
also tell the forms required


----------



## jotnow (Apr 11, 2012)

Anil said:


> hi
> congrats
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Anil,

Sponsor has to upload mainly Statutory declaration of sponsorship, address proof (utility bill). For visa applicants, besides providing evidence for your point claims ( Education, IELTS, AGE, Occupation) we have to submit Police clearance certificates, Form 80 and Form 1221 for all applicants who are above 18 years old. 

Further, I have uploaded a detailed family tree in word document and provided passports to support the first cousin relation between sponsor and visa applicant.

You have to get the documents notarized in case if you are planning to upload xerox copies of documents. However, uploading color scan PDF documents is perfectly acceptable as well. Color scan PDF documents are better you don't have to get them notarized.

All applicant including infants need to take medicals in diagnostic centers suggested by department. These centers will be online and your medical results will be sent immediately. If you get it done manually it may delay the processing.

good luck with your application


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

is there any form for point test?
is birth certificate manadatory


----------



## jotnow (Apr 11, 2012)

Anil said:


> is there any form for point test?
> is birth certificate manadatory


points test applies for this visa, you need to have 60 points to submit an EOI.

Birth certificates are not mandatory, you can upload school certificate instead. 

good luck


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

jotnow said:


> 489 visa granted on 23rd November 2012


Hi Jotnow

if go to aus on 489 visa as a single applicant.i am nt married yet.
and if i come back to india after 2-3 months andd get married. can my spouse fo with me to australia and on which visa

please guide


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi Jotnow
> 
> if go to aus on 489 visa as a single applicant.i am nt married yet.
> and if i come back to india after 2-3 months andd get married. can my spouse fo with me to australia and on which visa
> ...


it would be sub-entrant visa of 489, you need to pay another 3060 dollars for your wife.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

i applied for relative sponsorship 489 on 6th of Nov, but i still have not heard anything back yet, christmax preiod sucks, They are all on holidays pretty much. Case officer allocation time within 5 weeks for 489 is a joke( it might be allocated already but the CO just put it on hold and did not contact me until he/she is back from christmax holiday, anyway, immigration department is very poorly organized). It already took 7 weeks excluding the christmax week.


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> i applied for relative sponsorship 489 on 6th of Nov, but i still have not heard anything back yet, christmax preiod sucks, They are all on holidays pretty much. Case officer allocation time within 5 weeks for 489 is a joke( it might be allocated already but the CO just put it on hold and did not contact me until he/she is back from christmax holiday, anyway, immigration department is very poorly organized). It already took 7 weeks excluding the christmax week.


i applied on 3 dec.still no mail from co...status shows inprogress
o


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi All,
I have applied on 14 Dec 2012 for 489 relative sponsorship. Now waiting for a CO to be assigned. Documents + medical's already uploaded. PCC is in progress as Police verification in India takes hell lot of time

Regards,
HellRaiser


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

jotnow said:


> 489 visa granted on 23rd November 2012


COngrats jotNow :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Regards,
HellRaiser


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Anil said:


> i applied on 3 dec.still no mail from co...status shows inprogress
> o


Did you only tick South Australia while submitting your EOI?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> Did you only tick South Australia while submitting your EOI?



If we select multiple states in EOI ,SA wont give SS an approval they will directly reject it till what I know and I have read  

Regards,
HellRaiser


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Also to the best of my knowledge we never provide state when submitting EOI for relative sponsorship ,we have to provide the postal code only.


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi friends
is it mandatory to upload photograph?in my applications,it is not there in the recomended list.
I applied on 3 dec.no commubication from co yet.even i dont know whether allocated or not


----------



## jotnow (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Anil,

You will receive an email communication from CO once he/she is assigned to your application. 

You have to upload soft copies of passport size photos of primary applicant and all the dependends in the application.

good luck.
Jotnow


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

My application for 489 FS was acknowledged on 31/12/2012 .. But still no CO assigned


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

jotnow said:


> 489 visa granted on 23rd November 2012


Hey jotnow.. Can u plz upload a list of documents you attached with your application.. As this can help a lot off ppl who applied for 489 FS to be prepared with their application.. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> My application for 489 FS was acknowledged on 31/12/2012 .. But still no CO assigned


Hi Sanasif,
Its too early for us to get CO. I have applid on 14 Dec 2012 but still no sign of CO. There are people in other threads who had applied on 03 Dec 2012 and they have got CO assigned in this week. I dont want to dishearten you but I feel we might get CO in next 2 - 3 weeks time :boxing:. Please be patient and everything will go well. Wishing you a speedy grant 

Regards,
HellRaiser


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Hi Sanasif,
> Its too early for us to get CO. I have applid on 14 Dec 2012 but still no sign of CO. There are people in other threads who had applied on 03 Dec 2012 and they have got CO assigned in this week. I dont want to dishearten you but I feel we might get CO in next 2 - 3 weeks time :boxing:. Please be patient and everything will go well. Wishing you a speedy grant
> 
> Regards,
> HellRaiser


Hey hellraiser
Thanks for encouraging my hopes... I sure do hope it goes well with each and everyone.. I was jus concered as i read on da immigration site that family sponsored visas category is very less.. So i was getting anxious


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Hey hellraiser
> Thanks for encouraging my hopes... I sure do hope it goes well with each and everyone.. I was jus concered as i read on da immigration site that family sponsored visas category is very less.. So i was getting anxious


Ya sanasif I can understand same is the case with me. Thats the only reason I am so much anxiously waiting for CO .


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> If we select multiple states in EOI ,SA wont give SS an approval they will directly reject it till what I know and I have read
> 
> Regards,
> HellRaiser


Do you think people are getting grants for 489FS?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Do you think people are getting grants for 489FS?


There are some 2-3 people on this forum who have received grant


----------



## jotnow (Apr 11, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Hey jotnow.. Can u plz upload a list of documents you attached with your application.. As this can help a lot off ppl who applied for 489 FS to be prepared with their application..
> Thanks for your help


Hi Sanasif,

Following is the list of documents I uploaded as part of my application. All documents were scan copies not notarized. 

Primary Applicant Documents

Birth Certificate
1-a. Statutory declaration for not having birth certificate 
1-b. SSC (In absence of Birth Certificate)

English Language 
2-a. IELTS 

Education Certificates
3-a. BE convocation 
3-b. BE marks cards 
3-c. MS convocation
3-d. MS marks cards 

Sponsor relation proof (Sponsor is First Cousin to my spouse)
4-a. Statutory declaration of family tree 
4-b. Spouse passport
4-c. Spouse Father passport
4-d. Sponsor Passport
4-e. Sponsor Father passport 
4-f. Marriage certificate 

ACS Assesment 
5-a. ACS certificate 

Passport
6-a. Passport 

Work Experience
7-a. IBM India work experiece 


Police Clearance Certificates
8-a. Police clearance certificate UK 
8-b. Police clearance certificate India (If your present address is same as passport address you can get your PCC in Passport office on the same day)

Health Check
9-a. Online Health assessment sent by diagnostic center 

Additional personal detail forms for all applicants aged above 18
10-a. Form 80
10-b. Form 1221

Spouse.

1-a. Statutory declaration for not having birth certificate 
1-b. SSC 
2-a. Marriage certificate 
3-a. IELTS 
4-a. Passport 
5-a. Police clearance cerificate India 
6-a. Online Health assessment sent by diagnostic center 
7-a. Form 80
7-b. Form 1221

Child - One year old.

1-a. Birth Certificate 
2-a. Passport
3-a. Online Health assessment sent by diagnostic center

Finally one advice, when your get the visa grant letter, *DO NOT* apply to visa evidencing (visa label) to Aussie consulate in New Delhi. It is not required to get the passport stamped. I traveled with out visa label on my passport. Just carry the visa grant letter.

Good luck with your application.

Jotnow.


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

jotnow said:


> Hi Sanasif,
> 
> Following is the list of documents I uploaded as part of my application. All documents were scan copies not notarized.
> 
> ...



Hi Jotnow

Thanks a lot for such a nice update

Can you please share the link for format of (1-a. Statutory declaration for not having birth certificate )

else you can copy paste the format..

Thanks


----------



## jotnow (Apr 11, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi Jotnow
> 
> Thanks a lot for such a nice update
> 
> ...


Hi Anil,

Following is the format.


I 'Applicant' S/O Father's Name, Age: XX years, occupation: Software Engineer Residing at H.No. X-X-XXX/XX IDPL officers colony, Hyderabad - 500 0XX, A.P., do here by solemnly affirm on oath and state as follows:

I am the deponent herein as such I am well acquainted with the facts of this Affidavit.

I am working in IBM INDIA pvt. LTD. as Application consultant.

I was born on DD-MM-YYYY and that my Date of birth mentioned in my Secondary School certificate and passport as DD-MM-YYY which is correct.

Hence I am deposing this Affidavit, before the concerned authorities to consider my Date of Birth as DD-MM-YYYY which is mentioned in 
my Secondary School certificate and passport.

The facts stated above are true and correct to the best of my knowledge and belief.


Sworn and signed before me, 
on this 27th Oct , 2012 
At Hyderabad 
(Stamp and signature of Notary lawyer)

Witnesses
1. 
2.

Applicant
(signature) 

Good luck with your application.

Jotnow.


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

jotnow said:


> Hi Sanasif,
> 
> Following is the list of documents I uploaded as part of my application. All documents were scan copies not notarized.
> 
> ...


 Thank you soo much! Its such a help... Im sorry to bother you could you please guide me how to make the statutory decleration from relative and the family tree stat dec
Thanks for helping all of us out!


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

jotnow said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> Following is the format.
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks a ton..

I am sponsored by my sis.CO asked t proove evidence of relation ship.I gave him School certificates and Ration card copy,passpoert copies.Should I provide this format now or any other doc...

pls suggest


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks a ton..
> 
> ...


Hey anil...
Can u plz update as to when you got the invitation and what date did u submit the application.. Plz also let us know when the CO was assigned?


----------



## jotnow (Apr 11, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Thank you soo much! Its such a help... Im sorry to bother you could you please guide me how to make the statutory decleration from relative and the family tree stat dec
> Thanks for helping all of us out!



Hi Sanasif,

I prepared a doc using MS Word, it contained clear illustration of family tree depicting the relation between myself and sponsor. It is a organizational chart with starting node of grand parents and then parents and then us. Further, I clearly explained the relation in writing that Sponsor is first cousin to my spouse and they are related with common grand parents. I provided four passports copies to support this relation. 

Please note this way of supporting documentation for proof of relation with sponsor was my idea and possibly not the only way of doing it. I felt passports are the best documents that can prove the relation which clearly mention the parents and using that we can prove the relation.

Good luck with your application.

Jotnow


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

jotnow said:


> Hi Sanasif,
> 
> I prepared a doc using MS Word, it contained clear illustration of family tree depicting the relation between myself and sponsor. It is a organizational chart with starting node of grand parents and then parents and then us. Further, I clearly explained the relation in writing that Sponsor is first cousin to my spouse and they are related with common grand parents. I provided four passports copies to support this relation.
> 
> ...


Thanks...can u pls share ur team and CO initials


----------



## jotnow (Apr 11, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks a ton..
> 
> ...


Hi Anil,

It will helpful if you can send the CO a family tree diagram in a word document and in your case it will be pretty straight forward. You and your sister are directly connected to common parents and you can support that by copies of passports.
It will be very simple for you.

good luck with your application.

Jotnow.


----------



## jotnow (Apr 11, 2012)

Anil said:


> Thanks...can u pls share ur team and CO initials



Hi Anil,


This information will not be of any help to you, it really doesn't matter which team or CO is processing your application they are have the same standards. Further, it depends on how well you presented your supporting documents. So don't worry about it.

I hope you did your submission well and will get a speedy result.

Good luck with your application.

Jotnow.


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Anil please share your occupation and CO assigned date and invitation date

Thankyou


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Anil please share your occupation and CO assigned date and invitation date
> 
> Thankyou


hi

Please find details 261313 applied on 3rddec ,CO 0n 18th Jan


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

jotnow said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> 
> This information will not be of any help to you, it really doesn't matter which team or CO is processing your application they are have the same standards. Further, it depends on how well you presented your supporting documents. So don't worry about it.
> ...


thats true.....thanks a lot for such moral support


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Jotnow,

How are you?

Can you please tell me one thing regarding employment reference letter. 

Were you able get it from IBM on letter head or you had arranged declaration by work colleague?

If you got from IBM then please let me know the detail. I am working in IBM but not able to get the Employment Reference on letter head. 

Please help me.

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## jotnow (Apr 11, 2012)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Jotnow,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...



Hi Rohan,

IBM issues a standard employment letter on IBM letter head which has very limited details like designation and start and end dates. This is employment letter is required to start with. To support the details of your job role and responsibilities ( which are not mentioned in your employment letter) you need to take two statutory declarations or affidavits on a Rs.10 stamp paper from your lead and a manager ( this part is little tricky as most of them wont give) but you should be able to manage with team members who you are close with. 

So the IBM employment letter along with two affidavits ( with official details such as designation email and mobile ) should be enough to support your claim of relevant work experience.

Good luck with your application.
Jotnow.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Expat,

Please update your details in our 489 FS timeline. It will help to everyone.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## jotnow (Apr 11, 2012)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Expat,
> 
> Please update your details in our 489 FS timeline. It will help to everyone.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0



Hi Chinthana,

I have updated my details in the spread sheet as requested.

Good luck with your Application.

Jotnow.


----------



## minti (Feb 10, 2015)

*miss*



jotnow said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> thanks... I applied through relative, they are from Adelaide, SA.
> 
> regards,


hello Jotnow,

Can you please tell me how long does it takes to get relative sponsorship in SA?I am planning to apply for relative sponsorship .My relative lives in Adeaide.


----------

